# New NIE/Residencia format



## xxxxxxxxxMirey Hara (Sep 12, 2011)

The Spanish National Police informed that the Residencia format has been reduced, replacing the current A4 document for a standard laminate card, being the same document but with a tenfold reduction in size, much more handy now.

However, this new NIE number does not include a photo of the resident, so it must always be shown together with the passport or driving license with photo.

Spanish driving license is the only official Spanish document that a foreigner from the European Union will be allowed to have and that will be valid for identification purposes as it includes the NIE or Residencia number.

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mirey Hara said:


> The Spanish National Police informed that the Residencia format has been reduced, replacing the current A4 document for a standard laminate card, being the same document but with a tenfold reduction in size, much more handy now.
> 
> However, this new NIE number does not include a photo of the resident, so it must always be shown together with the passport or driving license with photo.
> 
> ...


yes, I've heard that this has started to happen in some areas

I have to say I just carry a photocopy of A4 green paper - just for the number really, since it's no good as ID ........not that I've ever been asked for ID in any case, except in situations where I know in advance that I'll need some


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I've shrunk my passport photo ID to credit card size and photocopied it & laminated it, works well for ID also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> I've shrunk my passport photo ID to credit card size and photocopied it & laminated it, works well for ID also.


That wouldn't work here.
I use my drivers licence (Spanish) in shops and stuff, but in tax offices, the bank, anywhere "official" it has to be the A4 paper and passport. The A4 paper isn't recognised on its own, so I never carry it. The laminated card has/ will have the same "power" so I don't see its relevance. If I get it, it will stay in the filing cabinet with the A4 paper


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ok, well I ain't gonna bother changing A4 paper unless it's compulsory! I will continue with photocopy of A4, plus old residencia card with photo on & shrunk size passport ID,also Got Spanish driving license should above ID not be enough, tho most people are still happy with my old residencia card, even if it has been clipped at the corners..lol


----------

